# Emprex LCD TV TiVo HR10-250 remote codes



## MichaelLAX (Jul 24, 2003)

I have the 32" Emprex LCD TV. Does anyone know the remote codes?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This is the problem with all of these new brand TVs. Have you performed the code search?

You should look into getting a universal learning remote.


----------



## ten90jwhite (Oct 10, 2007)

Use Memorex code 0011 for the Memorex HD3202


----------

